# 2 Displays, Hauptdisplay "flackert" wenn beide an sind



## KingBeike (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Also folgendes Problem:

Ich habe eine Gainward HD4850 mit aktuellem Teiber 10.1. OS ist Windows 7 Home Premium 32Bit. Angeschlossen sind 2 Monitore. Eine Acer 19" Widescreen mit einer Auflösung von 1440x900 sowie ein 15" Monitor von Medion mit einer Auflösung von 1024x768.
Angeschlossen sind beide an den DVI Ports, jedoch per DVI-VGA Adapter, da beide nur einen VGA Eingang besitzen. Die Herzzahl liegt bei 75.

So wenn beide Monitore angeschlossen sind dann ziehen ganz leicht dunklere Streifen über den Acer Monitor von unten nach oben. Wenn ich den 2ten Monitor allerdings ausschalte, dann habe ich ein super scharfes und flimmerfreies Bild.

Was ich bisher probiert habe:
Herzzahl senken
Monitoranschlüsse tauschen
Adapter ausgetauscht
VGA Kabel gewechselt
Treiber komplett deinstalliert und frisch draufgezogen und auch ältere Versucht.


Wenn Monitor 2 aus ist, dann ist alles super. Ich verstehe einfach nicht wieso diese blöden Streifen kommen wenn er an ist. Vor allem bei Spielen ist das sehr sehr nervig.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand mir helfen könnte, irgendwie. Oder kann die Grafikkarte es einfach nicht besser? Muss ich damit leben?

Gruß und danke im Vorraus!


----------



## klyer (1. Februar 2010)

(vl. blöde frage) aber wie ist denn dein steckdosen-system aufgebaut?

ansonsten kann es eig. nur am monitor liegen...


----------



## KingBeike (1. Februar 2010)

Der Monitor liefert ja ein super Bild solange er einzeln angeschlossen ist.

Also Das ist eine Mehrfachsteckerleiste mit Master Port. Am Master Prot hängt der PC und wenn der aus ist, hat die ganze Leiste keinen Saft und dann auch keinen Stand-By. Spart Strom.
An der Leiste hängen Boxen ( 2 kleine Stereo), die beiden Monitore und eine externe Festplatte.

Allerdings hängt die Leiste wiederrum an einer 3fach Leiste die an einem Überspannungsschutz hängt.

Also Quasi:

Große Steckerleiste--> 3fach Steckerleiste--> Überspannungsschutz-->Steckdose

EDIT:
So ich habe den 19" Monitor mal testweise an eine einzelne Steckdose gepackt. Jedoch ändert das überhaupt nichts am Problem.


----------



## Baker79 (1. Februar 2010)

Bist du dir sicher, das beide Monitore die 75Hz verkraften? Mein 19" kann dies zwar auch (bei nativen 1280x1024), nur schafft mein 24" 16:10 bei 1920x1200 nur max 60Hz.


----------



## KingBeike (1. Februar 2010)

Jap. Absolut. Habe es gerade noch mal ausprobiert. Problem bleibt sowohl bei 75Hz als auch bei 60Hz bestehen.


----------



## Baker79 (1. Februar 2010)

Kannst du beide Monitore an einem anderen Rechner testen? Also Dual-monitoring, nicht beide einzeln. Also entweder kannst du dann die Monitore selbst, als Fehlerquelle ausschliessen, oder deine Grafikkarte hat einen weg. Wobei ich dir beides nicht wünsche.

Wegen meiner Frage vorher: meine 2 laufen beide nur mit 60Hz und ich hab keine Streifen.


----------



## KingBeike (1. Februar 2010)

Meinst du beide zusammen an einem anderen PC?

oder würde auch gehen wenn ich beide einzeln an einen Laptop anschließe? Das sind ja auch im Prinzip 2 Displays mit dem Laptop Display und dem Monitor dann.

Weil einen 2ten Pc mit 2 Bildausgängen habe ich nicht zur Verfügung, nur einen Laptop.


----------



## Baker79 (1. Februar 2010)

Wäre, von der Konfiguration her zwar besser, beide an einem Rechner, aber wenn es nicht anders geht, musst du mal über den Laptop versuchen.


----------

